# Bedding advice!



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi im buying some roborovski hamsters and ive bee told to buy carefresh for the main part of the cage and the stuff in the pic below for the bed section

the description says- Bedding for not only hamsters but for all small animals. This product begins life as a woven product, take for example a car seat cover and is the extra length cut back. Exceptionally warm for all animals but also good for absorbing. 

Is all this correct or have I been told totaly wrong? help


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Forgot to add aswell, is this cage suitable?
many thanks


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

The cage is perfect but the bedding wool stuff isn't, I'd use some soft hay or shredded toilet paper, all my small animals love that


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you  as regards the cage its ment for rabbits so the bars at the top are realy wide could the hamsters get up there do you think?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have the same cage for a group of my mice. I just bought some mesh and covered over it with cable ties. Just leave enough room at either end for the lid to slip into the area for it and you won't have any worries


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats great, thank you very much for your help


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

No problem. I've attached a pic of my cage for you too see, It's very spacious and it's a great cage to watch them play!


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

looks great, cant wait to get mine kitted out now  thanks again


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

peter0 said:


> The cage is perfect but the bedding wool stuff isn't, I'd use some soft hay or shredded toilet paper, all my small animals love that


Totally agree, I always use shredded loo roll for my rats hun and they love it, always makes a nice soft warm bed for them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The wool stuff is really dangerous and imo shouldnt be sold, it can be ingested causing blockages that can kill animals, it can also wrap around limbs and become tight which causes loss of blood supply and can cause loss of limbs. I always used ripped up loo roll for the hammies beds.


----------

